# Iberital Domestic Espresso Machine with Grinder



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Special price for Iberital Domestic Machine with Grinder

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/coffee%20machines/iberital-coffee-machine/Iberital%20Domestic%20Machine%20with%20Grinder

All the best


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Interesting machine - should give Silvia a good run for the money







Do you know the boiler capacity?


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

2.7Litre capacity and can use both beans and pods

we now have 2 of these fantastic machines left


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm guessing 2.7 L is the water tank/reservoir capacity rather than the actual boiler capacity? Apologies if I've got that wrong!


----------

